# Holiday Snow Globes



## DaveDragon (Dec 19, 2007)

http://www.peta.org/feat/holidaysnowglobe/?celebMichael_Vick

Shakem' up!!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 19, 2007)

Peta? Oh man!! :roll:


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 19, 2007)

LOL **** Cheney one would be lots funnier if it wasn't true.

Brat!


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Dec 19, 2007)

VARNYARD said:


> Peta? Oh man!! :roll:



I agree with some peta points, but some are just plain crazy. Vegans are nuts and the diets they put their newborns on are deadly. There is no substitute for milk so they need to get over it. But as for dogfighting, Michael Vick deserves whatever the boys in prison give him tenfold. Fur is gross considerring they don't even use animals they eat. They just kill random animals and take their skin, sometimes not even killing the animal.


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 19, 2007)

Oops sorry they blocked out D I C K 

Brat!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 19, 2007)

I do agree on the dog fighting thing..he is a sick sick man..

But peta can be krazy with a k.lol...You should watch the south park episode dedicated to peta..it was so funny.


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 19, 2007)

I agree, Peta is something else. BTW, if they had their way we would not be able to keep our pets. :roll:


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 19, 2007)

VARNYARD said:


> I agree, Peta is something else. BTW, if they had their way we would not be able to keep our pets. :roll:





yeah I 110% agree with you on that one!


----------



## Mike (Dec 19, 2007)

What a good way to spread holiday cheer. :lol:


----------



## nat (Dec 20, 2007)

ApriliaRufo said:


> VARNYARD said:
> 
> 
> > Peta? Oh man!! :roll:
> ...



Are you familiar with vegans and their diets? I don't mean to sound rude but I have plenty of friends who are vegan who have raised extremely healthy happy vegan babies and I have been on the vegan diet myself on and off because its recomended for many health problems. Vegans recognize that human milk is perfectly fine and natural for their babies, just not other animal milk (which is supported my medical studies). 

I am not trying to start a debate or pick a fight but I don't like me and my friends being type cast as nuts either. :wink:


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't believe that all vegans are nuts, I just don't agree that we should only eat raw vegetables. If animals eat other animals, we are ok with it, but for some reason people get upset over humans eating animals. It just seems weird to me that people who own reptiles and must feed whole prey would ever be vegan. Isn't it kind of hypocritical? Dunno just throwing it out there. Being vegan wouldn't make me like a person or respect a person less, I just don't agree with it. If I can feed my tegu a mouse, my snake a rabbit, then I can eat a steak. I believe that too much meat is bad for you, but then again, too much of anything is bad for you.


----------



## nat (Dec 20, 2007)

ApriliaRufo said:


> I don't believe that all vegans are nuts, I just don't agree that we should only eat raw vegetables. If animals eat other animals, we are ok with it, but for some reason people get upset over humans eating animals. It just seems weird to me that people who own reptiles and must feed whole prey would ever be vegan. Isn't it kind of hypocritical? Dunno just throwing it out there. Being vegan wouldn't make me like a person or respect a person less, I just don't agree with it. If I can feed my tegu a mouse, my snake a rabbit, then I can eat a steak. I believe that too much meat is bad for you, but then again, too much of anything is bad for you.



ok well I don't want to get into a long winded debate on the issue but I will state this: 

- You didn't clarify SOME vegans are nuts... you said "vegans are nuts", I take issue with that. 
- Having a vegan diet doesn't mean you eat only raw veggies (I don't mean this disrespectfully but you seem to assume a lot of facts rather than familiarize yourself with what you are critisizing, and I mean that in the most respectful way possible). 
-Its not hypocritical to feed prey items to your animals if you honestly believe it is healthier for you not to eat animals (that doesn't imply that you think its healthier for your animals not to eat animals). 
- people opt not to eat meat for various reasons, sometimes ethical (they don't like how the animals are treated, or the effects on the environment), sometimes its due to health reasons (many people find that their health improves when they exclude meat and meat products from their diet), and some people just don't think its necissary. I am not saying that I do or do not agree with all the reasons I mentioned but what I am trying to point out is that vegans may be so for a large variety of reasons, making it very difficult to type cast them as a lot. Also, most vegans do not go around on a soap box preaching and nagging everyone about how meat is wrong. Most of them have meat eatting spouses, or children, or parents and they get along just fine with one another.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Dec 20, 2007)

Well point taken. I know a few vegans so please don't refer to meas having no experience with them, and they pretty much eat raw vegetables. No eggs, no fish, no meat, no milk, only vegetable product. But besides the point, I don't like the vegan debate, it's as bad as scientologist debates. A few "vegans" peta people attacked me while I was at the California Capital, I arrived at a pet celebration on my Aprilia, and had red paint splashed onto a 3 thousand dollar official licensed Aprilia Racing Track Suit, and a 23 thousand dollar motorcycle, so I guess I might be a little unfair, because of a bad experience and have created a biased opinion of the "soap box" theory. Next time I will remember that wearing leather to protect myself from asphalt will bring the hellfire of Christ and humanity. I apologize for me not completely understanding the lifestyle, but I had an experience that led me to lose respect for people claiming to work for "good".


----------



## nat (Dec 20, 2007)

I think the most important point to take away from the whole thing is that veganism is a LIFESTYLE choice which may or may not be attached to particular moral theories. Its funny how it turns into an "us versus them" kind of mentality because so many people have had negative experiences with a few radical people (who represent only a very small portion of people choosing to live a vegan lifestyle)

and the only point I was trying to make about the raw veggies comment is that there is a whole world of food out there that is not meat product but not necissarily raw veggies: pizza, pasta, breads, various deserts, soups, and that being a vegan doesn't mean you only eat raw veggies to the exclusion of these other yummy things. There are people who only eat raw food (I know a couple) but that's an extension and not the definition of vegan


----------



## nat (Dec 20, 2007)

oh and on the topic of snow globes... in Italy we purchased a pope snow globe FROM the vatican and a Saint Francis of Assisi snowglobe from the church where he is burried. Does anyone else find this as amusing as I do?


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Dec 20, 2007)

nat said:


> I think the most important point to take away from the whole thing is that veganism is a LIFESTYLE choice which may or may not be attached to particular moral theories. Its funny how it turns into an "us versus them" kind of mentality because so many people have had negative experiences with a few radical people (who represent only a very small portion of people choosing to live a vegan lifestyle)
> 
> and the only point I was trying to make about the raw veggies comment is that there is a whole world of food out there that is not meat product but not necissarily raw veggies: pizza, pasta, breads, various deserts, soups, and that being a vegan doesn't mean you only eat raw veggies to the exclusion of these other yummy things. There are people who only eat raw food (I know a couple) but that's an extension and not the definition of vegan



Agreed. Looks like one bad experience can create a stigma. Take care nat.


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 20, 2007)

My wife is almost a vegan, there are very few meats she will eat and the ones she does eat she picks at. It don't really bother me at all, it just more meat for me.


----------



## nat (Dec 20, 2007)

ha ha that's my husbands take on the situation to


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 20, 2007)

nat said:


> ha ha that's my husbands take on the situation to



Dang right, all of them steaks and ribs, man I am getting hungry just thinking about it.

Now I have that Chili's tune stuck in my head.

I want them baby back, baby back, baby back, ribs. :roll: :lol:


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 20, 2007)

nat said:


> oh and on the topic of snow globes... in Italy we purchased a pope snow globe FROM the vatican and a Saint Francis of Assisi snowglobe from the church where he is burried. Does anyone else find this as amusing as I do?



the Francescans....now they were Radicals


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 20, 2007)

VARNYARD said:


> [Dang right, all of them steaks and ribs, man I am getting hungry just thinking about it.
> 
> Now I have that Chili's tune stuck in my head.
> 
> I want them baby back, baby back, baby back, ribs. :roll: :lol:


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't get me started!!!! I'm hungry!!!!!!


----------



## Mike (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm not really a vegan, but I admit that I like tofu, sometimes more than meat.


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 20, 2007)

Mike start a new topic.

Things to do with Tofu. :roll: 

Brat!


----------



## nat (Dec 20, 2007)

PuffDragon said:


> nat said:
> 
> 
> > oh and on the topic of snow globes... in Italy we purchased a pope snow globe FROM the vatican and a Saint Francis of Assisi snowglobe from the church where he is burried. Does anyone else find this as amusing as I do?
> ...



ha ha some of them, the ones running the gift shop in the basillica didn't really exude the "rejection of material goods" ha ha.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 20, 2007)

never tried tofu..nor do I ever want too.lol


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 20, 2007)

nat said:


> PuffDragon said:
> 
> 
> > nat said:
> ...



LOL yeah I wouldnt expect so much but I was referring to when Frances actually started em up though hehehe simplified life at it's finest.


----------



## nat (Dec 20, 2007)

yes I know what you mean, I went to La Verna to (the actual mountain cave that St. Francis lived in in his later years) and the monks there definately practiced what they preached there. Very very peaceful, and very humble. I absolutely loved it there.


Here are some shots of the scenery, while standing about 20 feet from his cave: 













honestly my favorite part of Italy. 

but you want to know the most extreme monks that I Know of ? I forget their name but they live in caves on the coast of Italy and they are lowered into these caverns and their only interaction with the rest of the world is food that is lowered down to them from time to time. Of course their life span down there isn't long, and if no on hears from them for a week or so, their bodies are removed and a new monk takes their place. Very eery !


----------



## eddiezahra (Dec 20, 2007)

why are they bashing the hunter? he shot a guy.. not saying its nto a big deal but they are single-ing him out. i just felt it a little unfair.. if my info is incorrest pleease correct me


----------



## nat (Dec 21, 2007)

I think **** Cheney is an easy target for other reasons and Peta is taking advantage of that to link him w/ hunting. There are enough ppl out there who would want to shake him regardless of being a hunter  

sometimes their logic makes no sense, which is why a lot of people don't find them credible (myself included)


----------

